
François de Nomé’s Imaginary Ruins - tintinnabula
https://publicdomainreview.org/collection/francois-de-nome-imaginary-ruins
======
reedwolf
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ImaginaryRuins/top/?t=all](https://www.reddit.com/r/ImaginaryRuins/top/?t=all)

------
merciBien
I love these paintings, reminds me how much I loved my art history classes in
college. The interplay of math and art in the textures and sight lines are
fascinating for me.

